# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Чудо-гель заменит стоматолога навсегда!

## Irina

*
Как часто Вы посещаете стоматолога? С какими ощущениями Вы направляетесь в его кабинет? Скажу по себе — звук бормашины вызывает во мне шок и трепет одновременно.*

Однако в будущем стоматологи смогут отложить свой инструмент. Как сообщает журнал ACS Nano новый пептид в составе геля или тонкой мягкой пленки, помещенный непосредственно в полость кариеса, вызывает регенерацию костных клеток внутри зуба в течении месяца. Подобная технология является первой в своем роде.

Новый гель поможет избавиться от нужды делать пломбы и сверлить в глубь корневых каналов пораженного зуба. «Это не зубная паста» — заявляет Nadia Benkirane-Jessel научный сотрудник Institut National de la Sante et de la Recherche Medicale и со-автор недавно выпущенной научной работы на эту тему. «В действительности, мы пытаемся контролировать кариес уже после того как он развился».

Сверление зубов и установка пломб это безопасно и эффективно. Стоматологи лечат миллионы больных зубов ежегодно во всем мире. Однако, хотя врачи и делают укол обезболивающего, большинство из нас передергивает при звуке бормашины. Новые исследования помогут сделать поход к зубному более приятным. Вместо ковыряния в больном зубе, врач всего лишь нанесет гель в проблемную зону и гель уже в свою очередь будет лечить зуб изнутри.

Кариес — очень распространённое заболевание, которое может вызывать дискомфорт, боль и даже выпадение зубов. Когда человек ест кислое, потребляет много сладкого или просто не соблюдает элементарную гигиену ротовой полости, бактерии начинают разрушать эмаль (самая твёрдая ткань человеческого организма — слегка уступает по твердости алмазу) и другие минералы внутри зуба.

Причин кариеса может быть много, но решение практически всегда одно — сверление внутрь зуба, удаление продуктов разложения и пломбирование кариозной полости для предотвращение дальнейших повреждений.

Гель содержащий пептид также известный как MSH (melanocyte-stimulating hormone) способствует регенерации костных тканей. А поскольку зубы и кости схожи, французские ученые решили попробовать использовать его для зубов. Чтобы проверить свою теорию они нанесли гель на зубы серой мыши болевшей кариесом. По прошествии примерно месяца проблемные зоны практически исчезли.

Benkirane-Jessel предупреждает, что гель всего лишь лечит кариес, но не предотвращает его. Людям по прежнему придется чистить зубы щеткой и пастой и пользоваться зубной нитью.

«Лечение зубов без препарирования кариозной полости бормашиной имеет свои преимущества» — говорит Hom-Lay Wang, стоматолог из Мичиганского Университета. Кариес и сверление могут разрушить нервы и кровяные каналы внутри зуба, делая его более ломким и хрупким. Восстановление зуба поможет избежать установки коронок. Однако такое лечение зуба изнутри возможно в небольшом количестве случаев. В большинстве своем придется по прежнему сверлить и пломбировать.

Между тем, еще необходимо провести множество экспериментов в течении нескольких лет прежде чем MSH-гель будет доступен для пациентов.

P.S. Надеюсь, что все стоматологи мира не скинутся на то, чтобы остановить исследования в этом направлении.

----------


## AlenaSS

Не надо верить в чудеса, надо правильно подобрать стоматологическую клинику! Я раньше тоже шла к зубному со страхом и боязнью. Теперь же все позади - открыла для себя клинику "Зубная Фея" (feja.by). Все, что они делают, можно назвать самым настоящим искусством. Исключительный подход к каждому клиенту, самое современное оборудование и методы - только так и никак иначе! И цены весьма и весьма доступные! Лично я свой выбор уже сделала!

----------

